# 新娘子



## yuechu

大家好！

I recently read the term 新娘子 in an article. Is there a difference between 新娘 and 新娘子？ Do they both mean "bride"?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

I do not see any difference at the moment, and guess that if any, it would be something similar to that between '小孩' and '小孩子'.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, SimonTsai!


----------



## SuperXW

新娘子 sounds more colloquial to me. 
When you see a wedding poster, you'll see: 新娘: xxx; 新郎: xxx. But if you speak to your friend, you can call the bride either 新娘 or 新娘子.
Actually, noun+子 sounds more colloquial or informal than nouns without 子 in most cases.


----------



## forgoodorill

yuechu said:


> I recently read the term 新娘子 in an article. Is there a difference between 新娘 and 新娘子？ Do they both mean "bride"?


Could you show us the context, because the only occasion I could think of now is :
新娘子來嘍！
This is used when they get married and someone, like host when they welcome will say this.


----------



## Jack12345

新娘，is a common phrase。
新娘子，is originally dialect of Jiangsu or Zhejiang, but now it's also a common phrase.  子, has no meaning here. e.g. 娘子，to refer to woman, has no meaning of son.
新娘 is as same as 新娘子, there is no difference here.


----------



## elodie_sparkle

新娘常见于书面语，新娘子是口语。


----------



## yuechu

forgoodorill said:


> Could you show us the context, because the only occasion I could think of now is :
> 新娘子來嘍！


I forget what the exact context was. Sorry!

Thank you all for your help!  It looks like they are very similar terms!


----------



## forgoodorill

yuechu said:


> It looks like they are very similar terms!


Yes
But It's better to just say 新娘， 新郎.
Like 

1.祝賀新娘張三， 新郎李四喜結良緣！
2.可以看得出，新娘新郎臉上都洋溢著滿滿的幸福，滿滿的愛

etc

PS： it's the word often be used in the description of a scene of the wedding, because it's hard to say:
大家可以看得出來，張三正挽著李四，緩步走來
張三，你願意娶李四為妻麼？

Just use 新郎 and 新娘 to denote their character in this wedding is ok.


----------



## thetazuo

I don’t see any difference between them. Interestingly, unlike some other members’ suggestion, I’ve used and heard both 新娘 and 新娘子 in both written and colloquial language.


----------



## SuperXW

thetazuo said:


> I’ve used and heard both 新娘 and 新娘子 in both written and colloquial language.


Where did you see 新娘子 in written language?


----------



## albert_laosong

新娘 can be used in both formal and informal situations, it's the general term you hear most often. 
Then 新娘子 is only used informally, and I would say people often use it when they are in a playful or joyful mood, for example in China people like to tease the newly wed couple in the wedding, they normally say or shout "新娘子" and “新郎官/倌” in this kind of situation.


----------



## thetazuo

SuperXW said:


> Where did you see 新娘子 in written language?


I cannot be specific, but isn’t it common in romance novels? You can 百度一下.


----------

